# Chewy.com is going downhill



## Petsrkids (Jul 24, 2018)

I wasn't sure where to post this but if it's in the wrong place, I'm sure somebody will rectify it. For a while, the customer service at Chewy was incredible. However, people must have taken advantage of that and now, it's really started to go downhill. Now, if something is delivered damaged, it has to be received back at the warehouse, before it's replaced. On a couple of occasions recently, I've had to go out and spend money on the same items because I couldn't wait for the replacement delivery. I don't know what's happening at the warehouse because I keep receiving damaged items, that are unusable. The delivery time is longer now too. I used to receive orders in 2 days or less and now it takes significantly longer. Has anybody else had problems with them recently?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I’ve not had any problems. If anything, I get my orders even faster than before, frequently overnight now, unless something needs to come from a different warehouse. The last time I received anything damaged was a couple of months ago, and they sent me a replacement bag of bird food without me having to send back the torn one.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

same here, no complaints for their customer service and wanting to without hesitation be right for the customer. I stock up during the winter months because my roads can be impossible to receive deliveries. I had 12 bags to return because I wasn't comfortable to take a chance with the Pea stuff. They did it without question, sent me labels for free shipping. I was told they would have to receive the food bags (boxes) before I received a refund. But when Fedx picked them up I received 1/2 refund and the other half once the boxes were received. More then reasonable from them. And you can see now they have a section for Pea free food. I see them as a company trying to provide good service and adjusting to the needs of their customers.


----------



## NadiaK (Feb 8, 2017)

I have had outstanding customer service from Chewy. Orders are often here the very next day. The one time I accidentally ordered the wrong size leash they credited me the $25 and told me to donate the leash to a shelter.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't had any recent issues, either. We actually just came back to Chewy after about a year of not using them and everything's been great.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I recently purchased some bully sticks and left a review just warning people that my large dog ate it in big chunks and got sick (just to let people know they are too small for power chewers). They gave me a refund just based on the review, without me asking, and they certainly didn't have to. I also usually receive my orders within 1-2 days and their prices are typically better than anything I can find locally.


----------



## Pacificsun (Feb 14, 2019)

Chewy.com is one of two business bright spots in my life! I look forward to speaking with them and it seems evident they really like what they're doing. (Sometimes I ask under the table if it's truly a good place to work, and they say yes!). I'm not one of the people to take advantage of their generous, no hassle return policy. And insisted on returning a case (24) of PF when my dog's diet changed. They produced an RMA and I felt good that because the case was absolutely unopened it could be used by another consumer. Am only 2 hrs. from the warehouse, so (absent of bad weather) I get my deliveries sometimes the next afternoon, always 24 hrs. And nothing has ever been damaged.

I would give feedback to the company because I think that's the only way to fix things for the next consumer. It could be a warehouse issue in your region (compared to mine). And I'd also question why the deliveries take longer (maybe they had to shutdown a center in your region). Insist that because you're on your "last cup of PF" you really need that delivery, and maybe the Rep can expedite your order! I think they truly care, and I've been around customer services, sales, and retail for over a decade. You can tell the difference when it comes to a sloppy organization!!


----------



## kmward105 (May 21, 2019)

Chewy's Customer services has been incredibly good. The only thing wrong with them is they still use Lasership which delivers wrong packages, no packages, or leaves at wrong address. They need to dump that company and stick with what they used before.


----------



## Petsrkids (Jul 24, 2018)

I have gotten a LOT of damaged items. In the past, they’d send replacements out right away but I guess people were calling in false claims, so now, I have to wait for the damaged items to reach their warehouse before I get replacements. I end up having to go to Petco and spend more money while i wait for the replacements. I have gotten damaged cans with food leaking out on multiple occasions and I recently got a bag of litter that had completely spilled out inside the box. I also have to check with them to make sure that I actually got my refunds. Otherwise, I wouldn’t get them.


----------



## laurelsmom (Feb 13, 2019)

I haven't had to order from them yet but was shocked to see that they charge a dollar more for the raw food my puppies eat than a local independent pet store that delivers.

They spent way too much money marketing at me when I first got Laurel last October and gave Petco my contact info. One coupon would have been sufficient. It's too bad because they had an excellent reputation and seemed like a really great alternative to Amazon, eBay, and Walmart. Rural and low income folks really need that right now.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I just got most of my latest Chewy order today (two items are coming from another warehouse). Between the autoship discounts and not having to drag home a 16 pound bag of dog kibble, three 24 can cases of cat food, a 5 pound bag of cat kibble (that I'd have had to go to a different store to purchase), a 3 pound bag of dog biscuits, and a 4 pound bag of parrot food, I'm still very happy.


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm going to have to chime in with a rave review for the new Chewy pharmacy service. I had ordered heartworm meds for Dinah last week. The approval process through my vet's office was quick & easy (as it has been each time I've ordered Rx through them) and the package was shipped. This past Wednesday morning I started wondering, because it hadn't arrived yet. Checked the tracking info & (according to FedEx) it had been delivered on Monday! Well, no - no it hadn't. I called Chewy & explained that it simply was NOT here, no matter what the delivery company was saying (although, I obviously had no way to prove this) They said they would rush through a replacement, it was approved that day & shipped out priority overnight yesterday. I received the replacement order today. I'm a very happy customer.


----------



## Toomanycats (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry for intruding- cat lady here,

I have noticed a significant drop in my satisfaction over the last year. Regrettable since they used to offer great advice if you called with a question. Now it is just a bunch of of script reading customer service fools. It now seems to be the Walmart of the pet supply business.

I have canceled all my auto ships, and not planning on buying again. I do hope the old cs people found something better.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm still very happy with them. Last month, my bag of bird food was damaged in transit. I called and they immediately sent out another bag. Nearly two weeks later, It dawned on me that it hadn't arrived. The website showed that it had been shipped and delivered. Well, it obviously hadn't been delivered to _my _house... I called again, and had another bag of food four days later.


----------



## Ambassaduss (Mar 24, 2021)

When there are problems with a delivery, and you get everything for the second time, you should always check its quality and not immediately give the dog. It's all there. Because my dog gets sick from such "second takes", you know 😅 I don't understand why they send everything back to the warehouse if everything arrives a little earlier than required? I probably would have picked it up on the same day. This is wasting my time. I once ordered a collar from a Chinese store and was constantly refused. Finally, I was so enraged that I contacted the seller directly and asked him for delivery! I had to follow it closely on [*link removed by moderator]* to make sure everything arrived on time because I paid for the delivery in full.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I've never gotten an entire order twice from Chewy. And still, whenever there are any issues, they will bend over backwards to make things right. I ordered a bucket with my last order, but when it was out of stock, they a) didn't charge me for it, and b) gave me a discount code that will take more off my next order than the bucket they didn't have would cost.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a two year old thread so I'm closing it to further replies. @Ambassaduss please remember to check the dates before you reply to these threads! If you want to find our newest discussions, you can always select the 'new' button located on the right side of the banner at the top of the page.


----------

